# any nissan lovers in El Paso TX



## Hec (Jul 1, 2003)

iwanna know if there r any nissan lovers of any generation in El Paso. it seems that everyone down here has a honda or acura. i needa feel love from nissan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't get too lovey-dovey with that Nissan...don't wanna go to jail!


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

bahearn said:


> Don't get too lovey-dovey with that Nissan...don't wanna go to jail!


check yo PM son.



NISSAN LOVERS IN EPTX.


----------



## Hec (Jul 1, 2003)

Finally an el paso reponder. Good to hear that im not alone. although i have noticed more and more nissan compacts here in town. From z's, 240s, sentras, maxima, and alti's. but email me if u have any ?s. 
hec
[email protected]
"chance favors the prepared mind."


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey dude, Im from El Paso, I pm'ed you but i guess you havent gotten it. its cool to know that im not the only one from El Paso one this thing.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

Psychsal said:


> Hey dude, Im from El Paso, I pm'ed you but i guess you havent gotten it. its cool to know that im not the only one from El Paso one this thing.


sup sup 'nother EPTX dood.

check yo PM son.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

im asking that all the people in the El Paso area, that would want to start a chapter of nissan enthusiasts, in El Paso and would be willing to help out start this pm me and see if this can be done, its not a for sure thing, but i hope it can get done.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

Psychsal said:


> im asking that all the people in the El Paso area, that would want to start a chapter of nissan enthusiasts, in El Paso and would be willing to help out start this pm me and see if this can be done, its not a for sure thing, but i hope it can get done.


i know LOTS of people that can get this rolling.

myself and HEC (above) included.
let me talk to a few people, see what turns up.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

jammo said:


> i know LOTS of people that can get this rolling.
> 
> myself and HEC (above) included.
> let me talk to a few people, see what turns up.



Thanx jaime, for ur response. Be looking foward to working on this.


----------



## gtr500r (Oct 15, 2004)

Use to be in El Paso but not anymore moved outta that joint......use to roll the streets in an Altima...well alot of Nissans in the family from a 510 to a 280z to an Altima and 240sx gotta admit love the Nissans...want a truck though...lol


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

gtr500r said:


> Use to be in El Paso but not anymore moved outta that joint......use to roll the streets in an Altima...well alot of Nissans in the family from a 510 to a 280z to an Altima and 240sx gotta admit love the Nissans...want a truck though...lol


awh dood.

ya GOTTA come back.
we gonna start a local Nissan chapter!

haha, whattif we beg?
lol.


----------



## gtr500r (Oct 15, 2004)

lol...don't know man I mean El Paso treated me right no doubt about that but moving back would be so hard!


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

gtr500r said:


> lol...don't know man I mean El Paso treated me right no doubt about that but moving back would be so hard!


well, its a good thing ya moved up and beyond.
im sure you remember how many El Pasoans wanted to MOVE outta this desert city. i mean, it ain so bad.

when was the last time you was here?
few years? 5+? 10??

its changed ALOT. especially far east side, and way way west.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

jammo said:


> its changed ALOT. especially far east side, and way way west.


Yup, cuz thats where I live and it has changed.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

Psychsal said:


> Yup, cuz thats where I live and it has changed.





jammo said:


> far east side


thissa way?



jammo said:


> way way west.


or thatta way?

cual way, guey?


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

jammo said:


> cual way, guey?


lol.  Way out buey. Over by the airport where everyone races off of JOe battle.


----------



## gtr500r (Oct 15, 2004)

I go periodicaly cuz my folks still live there but have not lived there in about 5 yrs...I will admit I miss certain things but well yeah I hear ya about it changing!


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Well good news I talked to Darrick from Nissan Enthusiasts in Dallas and it does look like a Chapter of Nissan Enthusiasts will be started here in El Paso. Jaime (jammo) and myself included, along with two other people, will be getting together to iron out the details. In case anyone wants to join or interested in participating let one of us know and we will get you the information.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

Psychsal said:


> Well good news I talked to Darrick from Nissan Enthusiasts in Dallas and it does look like a Chapter of Nissan Enthusiasts will be started here in El Paso. Jaime (jammo) and myself included, along with two other people, will be getting together to iron out the details. In case anyone wants to join or interested in participating let one of us know and we will get you the information.


w00t-w00t

AWESOME BRO.
i cant wait to get this rolling.

i'm directing as much traffic to THIS THREAD as possible from my other site.
there should be a lot of NISSAN fans hitting us up soon.


----------



## EP240SX (Nov 8, 2004)

Let me know whats up ;D

Im from El Paso and I love my 240 ;D


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

EP240SX said:


> Let me know whats up ;D
> 
> Im from El Paso and I love my 240 ;D


cool deal bro.

can you send me a email to: [email protected]
so i can add you to my mailing list.

so when things get rolling, i know how to get a hold of ya?!

just email me some information about yourself, and a link back to this thread.
oh, and your username, cause im hoping to get bombed.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

EP240SX said:


> Let me know whats up ;D
> 
> Im from El Paso and I love my 240 ;D


Thats great!!!!! Jammo and me will be getting everything started pretty soon as far as meetings and other details, once all that is arranged we will be contacting all the people that are interested.


----------



## EP240SX (Nov 8, 2004)

Yah just let me know whats up. You know my email...

[email protected]

Let me know whats up and I will let anyone that owns a nissan about it too. Which arent many but none the less you catch my "drift" lol. Man i love my 240  Wish I could get an R32


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

EP240SX said:


> Yah just let me know whats up. You know my email...
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Let me know whats up and I will let anyone that owns a nissan about it too. Which arent many but none the less you catch my "drift" lol. Man i love my 240  Wish I could get an R32


GOTCHA SON.

anyone else?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

will you guys be joining the Nissan Enthusiast Network ?


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> will you guys be joining the Nissan Enthusiast Network ?


we will do everything and anything necessary to get this new chapter rolling.

what do we need to do to join the Nissan Enthusiast Network?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

contact darrick the president he can tell you everything that is needed


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> contact darrick the president he can tell you everything that is needed


uuhh, whats his contact information?

i found this site: http://nissans.org/contact.htm
but im thinking that is the wrong one?


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

I have already contacted him and gotten all the info, he said everything is ok and that we can start a chapter here in El Paso of NIssan Enthusiasts.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

Psychsal said:


> I have already contacted him and gotten all the info, he said everything is ok and that we can start a chapter here in El Paso of NIssan Enthusiasts.


cool.

send me all the information, please?
ive got some people who are interested.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

http://www.suncitystreetscene.net/forum-new/index.php?showtopic=4579&st=0&#entry71357

hey Sal,
check that out bro.
i posted that [email protected]:34pm

let's see how many repliesi get.

BTW: that is the forum i admin at.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

jammo said:


> http://www.suncitystreetscene.net/forum-new/index.php?showtopic=4579&st=0&#entry71357
> 
> hey Sal,
> check that out bro.
> ...


This looks and sounds awesome, bro. I hope that we can get enough people so that we can get this thing started and get the ball rolling. Like I said I have all ur info, just waiting for u to let me know who else is going to be VP. And I also got my friends info. I posted a topic on that other forum that u put up and put the info on there. I also have more or less of an idea of how everything is going to work with all the VP's and what direction the club is going to go in. BUt like I said about my car and about my schedule its all messed up, but we do need to meet and u have to let me know ASAP!!!!!!! When we can do it.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Also I want to let anybody that is interested in getting any information or simply interested in joining the club in El Paso, this is the temporary email address for the club, [email protected].


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Meetings, for EPNE, will be held on Saturdays around 5:00 pm, locations will be desided by thursday or friday. PM or email me for the info. All of admin must be present.


----------



## EnigmaNismo (Jan 26, 2005)

just talked to jammo and i'm down to be a part of this.


----------

